# Stewart Lee's slant on Top Gear..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Top Gear but not as we know it, or maybe it is?..


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for that ...loved it.
Also liked his Jerry Springer the Opera as well. :lol:


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

20 seconds and I had enough of him! Boooring

Give me Harry Hill anytime.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Managed 6 minutes and lost the will to live. He got two Gordon brown style smiles from me that lasted no more than 3 seconds each.
Just not funny sorry.

Karl


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Agreed just not funny- sadly following the trend of the day- ridiculing absent individuals for a cheap laugh, when i was in primary school other kids did it quite a lot but they grew out of it.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Sorry Guys I have to disagree with you I think he’s very perceptive and funny……..but then each to their own.
Gary :wink:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

greygit said:


> Sorry Guys I have to disagree with you I think he's very perceptive and funny……..but then each to their own.
> Gary :wink:


I agree, some folk are obviously not tall enough to get the point he is making. :wink:


----------

